# New Pup Food Allergies



## DachshundDad (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello,

I have a seventeen week old Dachshund mix, that I suspect has a food allergy. Firstly, I am pretty new to food allergies. Can a 17 week old dog exhibit food allergies this early?

My puppy started on blue buffalo chicken and brown rice (from his humane society). He was taken off this at 9 weeks and slowly changed to Orijen Puppy (yellow bag). My puppy developed an ear infection, was biting at his tail, paws and butt a lot. He was like this on both puppy foods. Now and again we would find one or two hives on him, and deep pink/red ears. Always crying and biting his tail and paws. I thought the culprit was chicken, so I switched him slowly...yes again....to Acana Duck and Pear. His itching was reduced significantly. After a month on this I attempted to mix a bit of Orijen six fish (just to see if he could eat this without reaction) and he had an itchy day. 

Is it possible for a 17 week old puppy to be allergic to Blue Buffalo chicken and rice, Orijen Puppy and Orijen Six Fish? Is it too early to tell or am I possibly being tricked by some other allergen and I think it is food?

I was hell bent on feeding him Orijen, and I still want to, but he is far too young to go on a red meat variation, and everything else seems to have chicken or fish.

Where can I find some newbie 101 info on puppy food allergies? Thank you.

P.S. No fleas, no infections, no parasites (vet checked).


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes it could be food related, which with kibble process of elimination can be difficult considering all the synthetic ingredients in it. It could also be environmental allergies like dust, pollen, grasses etc....I have a couple with environmental allergies and I started them on spirulina which has gotten it under control.

Why do you feel 17 weeks is too young for red meats? I always get mine on red meats asap, like by 9 or 10 weeks.


----------



## DachshundDad (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Jenny,

I thought that red meat dog food had too much calcium and phosphorus for growing puppies, that is why I ruled it out. Is that a myth?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've always started mine out on chicken and turkey, and by the time they are the age of your pup they are on beef lamb deer etc... Think about in the wild...they are eating red meats as soon as they start on solid foods. 

Kibble is cooked, so everything nutritionally is artificially added back in, and the manufacturer "balances" it out by adding It themselves. It's not naturally to high either way. If you find a puppy kibble in red meat, you can feed it. No reason not to. Or, feed an all life stages if you want. But don't worry about the calcium and phosphorus deal. You'll be fine.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

My youngest is two; he was put on raw his first meal home and by 17 weeks, he was eating red meat.


----------



## gemma23426 (Sep 7, 2017)

DachshundDad said:


> Is it possible for a 17 week old puppy to be allergic to Blue Buffalo chicken and rice, Orijen Puppy and Orijen Six Fish? Is it too early to tell or am I possibly being tricked by some other allergen and I think it is food?


17 week is a good time to eat red meats. Nothing wrong.


----------



## Samantha13 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi,
Did you take him to vet?
My dog has grain allergy, and if I didn't get him to some serious allergy tests, I wouldn't find out about it the other way. It doesn't have to be related to brand, but to ingredient. and it can be more ingredients, as few allergies usually come together :/ That's what I found out from my vet...


----------

